# ¿Cómo diseñar PCB de doble cara con PCB Wizard?



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola, seguro, que algo no hago bien, pero no veo la opción de diseñar una placa de doble cara a partir de un esquema creado con LimeWire.

El problema es que si lo convierte a una cara, solo puede "colocarme", no más allá, el 46% de las pistas, el resto me aparecen puentes para "cablear"

¿Se puede o esta opción no existe?, y si se puede ¿Cómo se hace?

Gracias


----------



## somar (Ago 7, 2007)

Bien, yo no utilizo ninguno de esos programas, yo solo uso Kicad. Puedes hacer placas de dos capas y es bastante sencillo, a mi parecer.

si no lo haz logrado con el pcb wizard y deseas intentarlo, el kicad lo puedes bajar de 
http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/ o bien busca kicad en google, y te da mas opciones de descarga.

una vez que lo instalas, pues tienes un tutorial muy completo y en español en el menu ayuda.

prueba y luego dices que tal te fue.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Ago 7, 2007)

Muchas gracias, voy a descargarlo y la te contare que tal me ha ido...
Saludos


----------



## amm (May 17, 2009)

hola mi duda es como se tiene que imprimir en pcb wizard un circuito pero de doble cara 
ya que checo el atwork y parece que esta en una cara ,y las pistas que se supone van en una cara distinta en el artwork parece que se cruzan no se como se debe imprimir, debo imprimir  dos veces?
suponiendo que lo voy a mandar a que realicen el cerigrafiado y todo eso, que archivo debo entregar si lo quiero a dos caras
por que asi es como quedo el diseño (aun no lo termino pero necesito saber si es posible para continuar)
¿por cierto si estoy en lo correcto las pistas que van en la cara superior son las que me salen en verde?
¿y las azules para que son?  (pcb wizard)


¿como o que  imprimo para que se pueda hacer de doble cara?
gracias por todo su apoyo.


----------



## mnicolau (May 17, 2009)

En la columna donde tenés las vistas, andá a "more", "solder side artwork" va a ser la cara de abajo y "componentes side artwork" sería la cara de arriba (la de las pistas en verde).

Ah y no sé qué método vas a usar para hacer la placa, pero la cara de arriba la deberías imprimir invertida para poder transferirla correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## cataverasay (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola a todos!alguien podria explicarme o decirme donde encuentro un tutorial sobre el diseño de placas doble capa en PCB Wizard?

Saludos


----------



## saiwor (Jul 16, 2009)

tu mejor amigo google o tambien, creo que hay tuto temporales en taringa.net


----------



## alexus (Jul 16, 2009)

cuando tienes el circuito armado pones:

-tools -> convertir -> design to printed circuit board... 

te va a aparecer una ventanita con dos opciones para tickear, 

la que dice no: te hace el circuito automaticamente (pcb grande y desprolija)
la que dice si: podes armar o mejor dicho distribuir los componentes como quieras yh despues hacer el ruteo, eliges las opciones que quieras y le vas dando next,

al final al 5º click en siguiente, te aparecen 4 opciones:

ruteo automatico de tu circuito.
pistas en diagonal.
puentes si son necesarios.

y la de abajo del todo te habilita a hacer pcb de doble faz.

luego le sigues dando siguiente y el diseño del pcb comenzara.

espero haberte sido de ayuda.

atte. alexus.


----------



## cataverasay (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola amigos!gracias por la información. Ahora me surgio una nueva duda que es como hacer para imprimir por separado las pistas de cada capa de la placa para luego poder plancharlas y ponerlas en el acido.
Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto le voy a agradecer.

Saludos a todos


----------



## alexus (Jul 27, 2009)

en el lateral izquierdo de la pantalla de pcb wizard, vas a ver que te da lenguetas de diferentes vistas de la plaqueta.. 

seleccionas, para ver del lado de la soldadura, la copias y la pegas en una hoja nueva.

seleccionas para ver del lado de los componentes, l,a copias y la pegas en la hoja que creastes anteriormente.

asi lo hago yo, soy medio duro para el ingles, capaz que en el menu imprimir da alguna opcion.


----------



## mendek (Nov 1, 2010)

disculpen y cual es el metodo para inverirlo y que se imprima correctamente? ya probe con paint pero se pixelea


----------



## mendek (Nov 1, 2010)

disculpen como hago para poder imprimi correctamente ya q una d las cara sale al reves


----------



## babuino (Nov 1, 2010)

bueno capo.. es muy sencillo la cosa es que imprimas las doz caras de forma independiente y ya que parece el metodo que vaz utilizar es el planchado la solucion esta en la fotocopia si alguna queda al reves volver a fotocopiar la misma hoja y asi sucesivamente


----------



## MrAlphonse (Mar 30, 2012)

Bueno, no se si este ya muy fuera de tiempo la respuesta, pero para futuras referencias, para imprimir a doble cara en PCB Wizard, lo que se debe de hacer es (con la PCB ya terminada):

Para el metodo de planchado:

Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Seleccionamos "Mirror PCB Atwork"...
Esto es para configurar la impresion modo espejo.

Despues:
Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Component Side Atwork

Ahora desactivamos el modo espejo.
Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Deseleccionamos "Mirror PCB Atwork"...

Ahora imprimimos la otra cara:

Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Solder Side Atwork

Y listo, se tienen las dos caras para imprimir.

Metodo fotolitico o por insoladora:

Hacemos lo mismo que el caso anterior, pero sin activar el modo espejo para imprimir el "Component Side Atwork".

Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Component Side Atwork
Archivo (File)>> Imprimir (Print)>> Solder Side Atwork

Como recomendación, poner marcas para centrar las hojas antes de pasar a la placa y como nota adicional, en el modo "Component Side Atwork" no se puede escribir bien, dado a que PCB Wizard no mueve el texto, jajajajaja batalle con eso y nunca logre arreglarlo.


----------

